# Daytime Running Lights



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO TURN OFF THE DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS ON THE 05 GOAT? APPRECIATE ANY HELP:confused


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Pull the relay thats in the fusebox under the hood, it's marked on the cover.


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

OK, does anyone know how to kill the dash display for the DRL? How about dimming or turning off the "MPH" letters. These damn things are anoying during the day, no less at knight.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Chris White can take it out when he does his shift light activation. http://www.whiteautoandmedia.com/Content/programming.aspx


----------

